# Antibiotics/infection and natural killer cells



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi I hope you can help. I have raised NK cells in my uterus (cfonfirmed with biopsy) and have been prescribed steroids from a week before egg collection. I am 4 days into a new ivf cycle and am taking antibiotics for an acute throat infection. I am worried that the infection and/or the antibiotics will raise the numbers of NK cells even further. I am not due to start the steroids until later next week. Any information gratefully received - thanks.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Immunology is very complex and not my specialist area.

NK cells tend to be activated by viral infections.

There are many types of antibiotics. 
Best to check with a specialist.

You will be on steroids to suppress the immune system soon.

Try not to worry, there is nothing you can do about catching a throat bug.


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks for your reply. x


----------

